
Ask HN: Who's Hiring? (January 2011 Edition) - scorchin
As many have been posting about new beginnings and starting afresh, it's time for another Hiring thread.<p>Please lead with the location of the position and make it clear if working remotely is a possibility.
======
lkrubner
In New York City there are a lot of jobs. I went to 3 job interviews and got
offers from 2. All 3 had tests of my programming skill, though the 3rd was
ruthless about minor syntax errors. For instance, the guy talking to me asked
me how to find all of the Apache servers running on a server. He just wanted
the number. I typed:

ps aux | grep apache | wc -l

but this wrongly included the command I was typing. We were working on their
dev server and I was typing the commands into the terminal. I got back 12 when
the real answer was 11. He eventually showed me what I should have typed:

ps aux | grep apache | grep -v grep | wc -l

The grep -v screens out the line I had just typed which had "grep apache" in
it. Of course, there are other ways to do this, but this was the first thing I
thought of. Of my error, I thought that was somewhat minor, but this guy had
recently been hired to clean up a sloppy programming department, so he was
looking for programmers who were flawless.

The other 2 tests at the other 2 jobs covered the usual questions (write a
JOIN statement, write a sub-query, what is the difference between GET and
POST?). On one of the interviews, 2 programmers came in to talk to me and they
gave me a short PHP script which was working but which was badly written. They
asked me how I would re-write it. Easy enough.

My sense is there is a lot of hiring going on in New York City. Possibly not
enough local talent to fill all the jobs, but the businesses are here for
other reasons (other than programming talent) so I think eventually
programming talent from elsewhere will get drawn to New York City. There are
some cities in the USA that are in deep economic decline, and will probably
remain so for the next 5 years, so perhaps some of the programmers from those
cities will migrate to New York City.

~~~
ericb
Email him this, which is more succinct and does the same:

ps aux | grep [a]pache | wc -l

(because you use the character class, it doesn't find itself as what it
searches for is different than its text)

~~~
twp
Or just

pgrep httpd | wc -l

~~~
snorkel
Or just

pgrep -c apache

~~~
bch
kamloops$ pgrep -c apache

pgrep: unknown option -- c

Usage: pgrep [-filnvx] [-d delim] [-G gid] [-g pgrp] [-P ppid] [-s sid] [-t
tty]

    
    
                 [-U uid] [-u euid] pattern ...
    

kamloops$ uname -sr

NetBSD 5.99.42

kamloops$

edit: formatting.

------
tptacek
Chicago (or remote)

Matasano Security

LEAD SOFTWARE DEVELOPER

YOU BRING: experience in a key role shipping a web-based product, systems
programming chops, comfort with performant network code. Interest, but not not
necessarily expertise, in web security.

WE BRING: deep and commanding mastery of software security, a fun product†, a
customer list, a small team with a minimal viable working offering, a
profitable and growing company with a 5 year track record and nice offices††
in NYC, Chicago, and SFBA.

† _web scale, big(ish) data, search, security; we're a Rails/Ruby/EventMachine
shop. We don't care if you already know Ruby._

Full-time in-house non-consulting dev. Health, dental, 401k, commute, &c.

HN is one of our best hiring vectors (ask 'yan, 'wglb, and 'daeken). We hire
two roles: vulnerability researchers and software developers. HN has killed
for security researchers. Not so much for developers. Ironic!

Just mail me: tqbf at matasano dot com.

†† _here's Chicago, on top of one of the coolest buildings in the city, with
Intelligentsia Coffee and a serviceable bar on the first
floor:<http://img228.imageshack.us/g/img0226yl.jpg/> _

~~~
tptacek
Oh, and we give everyone unlimited free tech books:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1639193>

People seem to think this is a big deal, even though I think it's one of the
biggest no-brainer win-win benefits ever.

~~~
michaelchisari
I usually am critical of tech "perks", mostly from the bad taste in my mouth
that foosball tables and free junk food from the dot com era left...

But that, good sir, is probably one of the smartest tech perks I've ever seen.
Kudos.

------
jasonfried
37signals is hiring two Rails programmers:
<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/7905>

Chicago preferred, but we hire the best we can find no matter where you live.

------
jeffbarr
The Amazon Web Services team is hiring for on-site positions in Seattle (WA),
Luxembourg, Tokyo, Herndon (VA), and Cape Town (South Africa), Dublin
(Ireland), and Slough (UK). We don't offer remote work, but some of the
positions do include relocation assistance.

I've scraped our official job site and used the data to create a tag cloud of
the jobs at <http://awsmedia.s3.amazonaws.com/jobs/all_aws_jobs.html> . I'm
still working on the styling.

The official AWS job site is at Our official job site is
<http://aws.amazon.com/jobs> .

There are too many types of jobs to list here. We need developers, business
developers, managers, solutions architects, trainers, and technical support.

~~~
euroclydon
AWS seems to have more open positions than I would imagine they should. What
are the turnover/pay/working conditions like there?

~~~
jeffbarr
I don't have an official turnover figure, but I've been there 8.5 years and
counting.

As far as working conditions, people show up and they work. We don't have a
whole lot of toys or frills at the office. We don't get free food or drinks,
but we are paid well and can afford to buy our own. The focus is on meeting
customer needs and on shipping stuff that works well and doesn't break as it
scales or endures heavy loads. We ship often and run fast (see the AWS blog at
<http://aws.typepad.com> to get an idea of how fast).

Teams are responsible for building and running services, and for fixing them
when they break. Many teams measure the number of high-priority tickets
generated by their services over the course of a year and set year-over-year
goals to drive the number down. As a dev, you might get to carry a pager from
time to time, and you will learn to build services that are so robust that
they never wake you up :-).

We are really happy with the success of AWS to date, and that's why we are
hiring.

As a new employee you'll be put to work right away on something that is of
real and immediate value to the company. You'll learn on the job and you'll
get to rub shoulders with really sharp people.

Pay is competitive by industry standards and is generally a mix of cash and
stock grants. We also have a full suite of benefits.

~~~
euroclydon
Thanks for the great answer! It sounds very professional. I've read most of
Steve Yegge's old blog posts, and was always struck by how Amazon's culture is
one that values solid technical skills and experience.

~~~
jeffbarr
You are welcome. Will you be applying?

------
akalsey
We're hiring Java wizards to work on the core of Tropo. <http://tropo.com/>

Bay Area preferred, but we'd also love to talk to you if you're located near
any other large US city or technology hub (Seattle, Boulder, Austin, Chicago,
Boston, NYC, Philly, etc). We're already a distributed team (China, London,
Orlando, Philly, Phoenix, and Bay Area) so we're adept at working remotely.

Job description at
[http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?...](http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?IPath=QAKV&ff=21&APath=2.21.21.0.0&job_did=J8B4H86NQZTHRD18DWV)

We're also looking for a NOC engineer in Las Vegas.
[http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?...](http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?IPath=QAKV&ff=21&APath=2.21.21.0.0&job_did=JB97TR6FRBW0Q8MN85N)

------
xlpz
We are looking for good hackers with experience in free software. We work on
WebKit (maintainers of the GTK+ port), networking, multimedia, javascript,
etc. Working remotely is perfectly possible.

The company is Igalia (<http://www.igalia.com>), and we have a sort of
cooperative structure (no bosses, all major decisions taken democratically).

If it sounds like your kind of thing, the email is in my profile.

~~~
oscardelben
Your email is not visible to other users. Please put it in your about section.

~~~
xlpz
Fixed, thank you!

------
ccheever
Quora is hiring in Palo Alto, CA.

Quora is a question and answer site focused on really high quality,
authoritative content. The service has a lot of traction and is growing very
quickly, especially recently. We are hiring software engineers and product
designers.

<http://www.quora.com/about/jobs>

For software engineers, we are mostly looking for generalists--who will work
on scaling the service as we grow, including work on our real time web
framework LiveNode, building and improving rich web application itself, and
building new tools and features.

Product designers design and implement the interactions and visuals for the
site.

We are also planning on building out our mobile experience more, so anyone
interested in iOS or Android should apply.

The company is well funded by Benchmark.

E-mail jobs@quora.com or if you want to get in touch with me directly
ccheever@quora.com

------
ahuibers
Bump is hiring in Mountain View, CA (soon maybe SF/SOMA as well), mostly
local.

Our immediate needs are: Operations, HTML5 development, Android development,
Design, R&D including someone who knows both CS and prob/stats.

WHY SHOULD YOU WORK AT BUMP? We have enormous traction (25M), a breathtaking
pipeline, and a clean codebase. We may already have and are definitely
building one of the best mobile shops in the bay area. Our senior founder (me)
has 10 years of startup experience and is an engineer obsessed with making
Bump the best place for engineers and designers to produce great things: this
includes compelling work in a professional yet very informal environment,
above-market pay/equity/benefits, minimizing meetings, high quality food and
special events, company-wide carte blanche Amazon prime account, surf team. We
are 15 people growing to 30 and now is a great time to join us.

<http://bu.mp/jobs>, mail hackernews@ourdomain to get special treatment. Tech
is iOS/ObjC, Android, Python, Scala, C, Haskell, Redis, MongoDB. Funding is
YC, Sequoia. We are near Caltrain (Castro).

~~~
kodeshpa
Being android developer,I tried it but never heard +ve or -ve response back
from team. Any suggestion?

------
bretpiatt
San Francisco Bay Area, CA / Austin, TX / San Antonio, TX

I'm hiring devops integration consultants that want to work on OpenStack
helping enterprises and service providers deploy solutions based on it (it is
posted as only San Antonio on the job listing but all 3 locations are great,
Bay Area would actually be ideal).

[http://jobs.rackspace.com/job/San-Antonio-Linux-Cloud-
Integr...](http://jobs.rackspace.com/job/San-Antonio-Linux-Cloud-Integration-
Consultant-The-Rackspace-Cloud-Job-TX-78218/1042024/)

Rackspace is also hiring for many positions:
<http://jobs.rackspace.com/content/map/>

~~~
btipling
These listings include positions at Cloudkick. So please apply! We need good
JavaScript and Django developers. :)

------
x5315
I'm surprised nobody's mentioned this.

Twitter is hiring in San Francisco. I just started there.

Here's a list of the positions available: <http://twitter.com/positions.html>.

I wasn't originally going to post this, but i saw this
<http://mashable.com/2011/01/01/twitter-jobs-2/> and thought it might be worth
adding.

------
stanleydrew
Twilio is hiring. We've got a lot of interesting problems to solve and are
looking for senior/junior/intern software engineers. We use php, python, java,
nginx, twisted, mysql, redis, appengine, and a bunch of other stuff I'm
forgetting. Check out <http://www.twilio.com/jobs> or email me at
andrew@twilio.com.

~~~
jamii
JobScore requires details such as an address and a US landline number. This is
fairly unnecessary and also annoying if, like me, you have neither. Even
selecting a country is problematic.

------
lethain
Digg is hiring on-site in San Francisco (Potrero hill) for frontend and
backend developers, with a preference for people who work all the way up and
down the stack. We're willing to take chances on newer developers who seem
like a good fit, and also want veteran engineers who will to come in and
challenge our assumptions and shake things up.

We're working at a scale where performance and data storage decisions start to
matter. We're working with a modern stack (Redis, Python, PHP, RabbitMQ,
gevent, Hive, etc), and the team we've put together is truly fantastic. 2010
was a topsy turvy year for us, but setbacks build character, and there are
many reasons to be excited about where we are going. :)

Job specs are at jobs.digg.com , and feel free to send questions/resumes my
way at wlarson@digg.com . If you're interested but concerned about the press
or trajectory of Digg, definitely send an email my way, and I will send some
of my optimism your way!

------
pchristensen
Groupon (Chicago or Palo Alto) wants to hire 25 devs in January 2011.

Great developers. We develop in Rails but we'd rather hire a smart, motivated,
skilled developer and teach them Rails than hire any Rails dev and hope they
turn out to be awesome. Lots of problems to solve in data mining,
personalization, scaling, business support tools, etc. My first month here I
released code supported millions of dollars of deals.

Good coding practices, weekly releases, code reviews, pair programming as
needed, MacBook Pros + Cinema monitor for all devs, etc. Full benefits, real
(not startup-sized) salaries.

Contact peterc@groupon.com with any questions and I can connect you to the
right people.

------
jobsatraptr
Location: Mountain View, CA (a couple blocks from 101)

Remote: Sorry, no remote work

Raptr is hiring for frontend web, backend web, and desktop client application
software engineer positions.

<http://raptr.com/>

We help people get more out of their (video) games. (Finding games, tracking
playtime & achievements across multiple platforms, etc.)

We're looking for folks with a solid CS background, and a good top to bottom
understanding of large scale web applications.

Backend web positions work on scaling, data, and providing apis to the
frontend team (80% PHP, some Python, a tiny bit of legacy Perl). Frontend web
team writes html, javascript, and view layer php code using backend apis.
Client Application team writes a python + QT application for chat + friends +
gameplay tracking.

Take a look at the job descriptions at <http://raptr.com/info/jobs>, and email
me (chris-jobs@raptr.com) with resume for quick consideration if you're
interested.

------
kristoffer
Gothenburg, Sweden (I wonder what hitrate that will get on HN?)

At Aeroflex Gaisler we are looking for a talented embedded hacker that will
create software for our system-on-chips based on our own LEON (SPARC32)
processor. Previous experience with real time operating systems (e.g. VxWorks,
RTEMS), device drivers, and other low level hacking is necessary.

We are also looking for someone interested in developing simulators for our
systems. Computer architecture and C/C++ skills needed. Qt a plus.

Toolchain wizardry (GCC, Clang/LLVM) is always a bonus!

Drop me a line at $HNusername@gaisler.com if above sounds interesting.

~~~
spitfire
I'm not looking for work but I'd /much/ rather work on gothemburg than san
francisco or chicago, or pretty much anywhere in the US for that matter. And
hay Leon processor means it might be interesting work too! Not just another
webapp. Good luck guys.

Monocle did a nice piece on the city too:
[http://www.monocle.com/sections/business/Magazine-
Articles/T...](http://www.monocle.com/sections/business/Magazine-Articles/The-
living-is-easy/)

------
tocomment
Gaithersburg, MD - A payment processing software company I used to work for is
hiring an internal applications developer. You'd be working with Python, SQL
Server, IIS and other technologies to automate internal processes.

They'd prefer someone local but working remotely might be ok.

Email me (in profile)

------
dlo
Do you hack on a programming language after work? Do you read Lambda the
Ultimate religiously? This job opening will appeal to the many programming
languages enthusiasts here on Hacker News, particularly to the subset that has
an accompanying interest in secure code.

Fortify Sofware has an opening on its static analysis team. Our products help
companies write secure code. Please email me at dlo@fortify.com to make
inquiries.

We are based in San Mateo. But we will consider outstanding remote workers.

------
coffeemug
Mountain View, CA. RethinkDB (<http://www.rethinkdb.com/jobs>).

Hard systems problems. Fun people. Good pay. A chance to build something
meaningful and own a significant chunk of the company. Tired of rails-based
clones? Join us, together we will rule the [database] universe.

This is everything we stand for: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1747713>

------
troels
Copenhagen, Denmark. Remote not possible and we can't help with relocation.

I've just been hired as CTO for a well-funded startup, Greenwire. We recycle
used consumer electronics (Primarily mobile phones) and send them for
refurbishment and resale.

I'm looking for a developer to help me build the IT infrastructure. We'll be
working on LAMP technology, probably PHP.

Have a read at <http://greenwiregroup.com/>

~~~
softbuilder
Just a bit of feedback here: When you can't help with relocation (which
definitely can be costly, don't get me wrong) you contradict the notion that
you're a well-funded startup.

~~~
troels
Thanks for the heads up. The problem is more a practical concern than a
financial one. If you have a work permit (EU citizen), then we we would
consider you, but I would be lying if I said I wouldn't prefer a local
candidate.

------
nigelk
Puppet Labs is trying to rock the DevOps/Sysadmin world with our model-driven
approach to config management.

We're based in Portland, OR, and aren't looking for remote workers as yet.

We're looking for both Core Developers and Pro Services Engineers, and no
matter what, you'll be working with open source software and a highly engaged
user community, as well as on a project that is included in most of the major
*nix distributions in one way or another.

Puppet itself is written entirely in Ruby, so strong experience in Ruby is
great, but experience in an equivalently flexible language is fine too.

We've recently moved into our new offices: <http://twitpic.com/3ckay1>
<http://twitpic.com/3cksg3> (things are more organized than that now :)

Portland is freaking awesome.

I moved up here recently after working for Google in the Bay Area, and I
couldn't be happier. Cheap rent, amazing food and beer, huge bike culture and
a city full of incredibly friendly and nice people.

<http://www.puppetlabs.com/company/jobs/>

------
bkrausz
Mountain View, CA

GazeHawk (YC S10)

Web Engineer, second hire

Full description at <http://gazehawk.com/jobs/>

Long story short: we do cool things with Javascript!

------
donohoe
The New York Times is looking for a Snr Software Engineer and sys admin in NYC

Follow this link and choose 'Production' for Major Department:
<http://nyti.ms/webjobs>

Email me if you apply and I can help ensure your resume gets seen directly or
answer questions you might have.

Not advertised there are Web Developer roles (CSS/HTML/JS/PHP/etc) - email me
(my HN username @ nytimes.com)

------
shaver
tl;dr: Mozilla is hiring, and we have many different kinds of positions open.
Main offices are in Mountain View, Toronto, Auckland, Paris; remote work very
much a possibility, esp for people with experience doing it. I know most about
engineering, but the fullish list is off <http://www.mozilla.com/en-
US/careers>

Platform engineers: the native-code guts of Firefox, you could work on things
ranging from network protocols to scripting performance, 3D graphics to
parallelism, performance tuning to debugging and instrumentation. And you get
to deliver new web capabilities to about half a billion people. Want to make
contentEditable not suck? Want to fix the CSS layout model so people don't
miss tables? Want to make Flash and Silverlight sweat more bullets? Us too.

Firefox engineers: 2011 is going to be a very exciting year for Firefox, and
we have lots of ambitious work planned. There is lots systems work as we move
to a multi-process model, as well as lots of "app logic" and more traditional
front-end stuff. Client-side web skills map well, and we want to make them map
even better; you can help with that too.

Web developer tools: we're going to be significantly increasing our investment
in developer tools, to improve the web development experience dramatically.
Package up the complexities of the web platform and make it grokkable to
everyone from a grade-schooler to jeresig.

Engineering management: we need more people who know how to make developers
successful and satisfied, and get joy out of doing it. Our engineering
organization spans the globe, has a scope as broad as the web itself, and
competes against the biggest software companies in the world.

Developer infrastructure: we run a large software operation on open source
tools, and want to make everything from crash reporting to bugzilla to
mercurial to the build system work better. Take the hard information problems
of software development, make web apps and other tools to help understand and
solve them. If you have partially automated your breakfast routine, and want
to play with some pretty large-scale data, this could be a lot of fun.

Security: program management and penetration testing both. Your purview is
security at the full breadth of the web.

Web development, apps big and small: top-25 web properties (without ads),
software update systems for 420M+ users, demos for new web technologies, crash
analytics systems backed by dozens of Hadoop nodes.

Mozilla is a non-profit organization chartered to improve the web. We pay
competitive salaries, have great benefits, and work in the open. Wake up every
morning glad you get to do the right thing!

~~~
philikon
Mozilla will also be expanding its Services efforts in 2011. Firefox Sync will
be integrated into Firefox 4 and ship to millions of users. Help us make it
scale on desktop, mobile and the server. Help us design new and exciting
services at the same scale for the next generation browsers.

~~~
igravious
You know I wish I could. I completely believe in your mission but I just do
not have the coding chops. It makes me so sad every time I realize the gulf
that exists between my ambition and my ability :(

~~~
rdoherty
You can start writing patches now, there are tons of resources to get started.
Pick a small bug on <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/> (even fixing a typo) and
fix it. It may take a week, but who cares? You can get help via patch reviews
and asking questions on IRC (irc.mozilla.org)

There is also a lot of resources on wiki.mozilla.org about all our projects
and how to get started.

Don't let your inexperience stop you. It will certainly take a while to
improve. All great programmers have years, even decades of experience.

There are also lots of other ways to help: QA (<http://quality.mozilla.org/>),
Support (<http://support.mozilla.com/>), Review personas
(<http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/>), and marketing
(<http://www.spreadfirefox.com/>)

More info: <http://www.mozilla.org/contribute/>

------
lovitt
SB Nation is a media/technology startup in Washington, DC. We're hiring Ruby
developers and visual designers (local preferred, remote considered):

<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs/developer>

<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs/designer>

We're a network of 290+ sports news sites & communities. As newspapers are
shutting down their sports sections, we're quietly reinventing the media model
with profitable, high-quality, innovative coverage by and for fans. Our
investors include Accel Partners, Allen & Company, Comcast Interactive
Capital, and Khosla Ventures. We get around 16 million unique visitors every
month.

Our small product team develops the custom publishing and community platform
(built on Rails) that powers the sites. The interesting problems we face range
from editorial analytics, to social distribution, to scaling the system to
handle our rapid growth.

Here are some of the humans you'd be working with:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlovitt/4507489423/in/set-72157...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlovitt/4507489423/in/set-72157623699958119/)

And some recent press:

* Why sports is driving innovation in journalism: [http://markcoddington.com/2010/10/08/why-sports-has-taken-th...](http://markcoddington.com/2010/10/08/why-sports-has-taken-the-lead-in-newsroom-innovation/)

* NY Times profile: <http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/07/business/media/07fans.html>

* Harvard's Nieman Journalism Lab: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/06/sb-nation-ceo-on-how-were-f...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/06/sb-nation-ceo-on-how-were-fans-of-teams-not-sports-t-v-shows-not-t-v-and-what-that-means-for-news/)

------
tkiley
InQuickER (YC W08 reject ;-]) is hiring on Vancouver Island, British Columbia
(Parksville/Nanaimo area, onsite preferred but not required).

We are bootstrapped, profitable, and proud by 37signals' definition. Today we
are an 8-person team, and we're looking to add another senior ruby/rails
developer and a user acquisition engineer.

Contact tyler@inquicker.com.

~~~
guynamedloren
Congrats on sticking with it and following your dreams. Inspiring!

------
doorty
I would be interested to hear from YC companies (or companies at SF
incubators) that are looking for tech co-founders.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
I'm not looking for a co-founder per se but the first person I hire will be
the second person in the company and have a similar level of influence that a
co-founder would, with the additional benefit of coming into a company that
already has product, customers and cash flow.

[http://ginzametrics.com/ginzametrics-is-hiring-two-
engineers...](http://ginzametrics.com/ginzametrics-is-hiring-two-
engineers.html)

------
amduser29
San Francisco

You: First and foremost, a talented hacker. Secondly, PHP/MySQL experience or
mobile experience.

Us: Life360. We are turning mobile phones into the ultimate family safety
devices.

Contact: alex@life360.com

Cheers.

------
c4urself
Changer is small and growing company and is hiring in Leidschendam,
Netherlands. Contact us at <http://www.changer.nl>. We're looking for someone
who loves building web applications. We use Python/Django and .NET/MVC.

------
timr
Yelp is hiring software engineers, product managers and designers right now,
along with lots of other kinds of jobs:

<http://www.yelp.com/careers>

Or email me (my HN login at yelp.com), particularly if you're interested in
search and data mining.

------
aaronkaplan
The work week is just starting on the east coast of the US and this has
already dropped to 123rd place. Maybe it wasn't such a good idea to post it
over the weekend, particularly a holiday weekend.

On the other hand, it got more posts than last month's, so maybe I'm wrong.

------
hshah
We're always looking for people to join our team at KISSmetrics...

<http://www.kissmetrics.com/jobs>

~~~
aaronkaplan
You forgot to say where you are. You even forgot to mention it on your web
site, as far as I can see.

~~~
hshah
Sorry, we're actually virtual and can work with anyone anywhere in the world.

------
dogas
PipelineDeals (<http://www.pipelinedeals.com>) is looking for a full-time
senior sysadmin to maintain our production stack, hosted on amazon ec2.

If load balancing, Mysql clustering, maintaining dozens of servers, working
with a great group of smart guys, and having an endless supply of fun and
interesting projects to work on sounds like your cup of tea, drop me a line.

grant@pipelinedealsco.com

PipelineDeals is 5 years old, bootstrapped, quite profitable, and steadily
growing. We are based in Seattle and Philadelphia. Remote applicants no
problem!

------
NateLawson
Root Labs

SF Bay Area

Software developer

We're building a system software product with a web frontend. Security
experience not necessary, but deep understanding of scalability, compilers,
algorithms, databases, etc. is. Built from components including
Python/C/Ruby/Redis.

Instead of a job posting, we've got a description of the types of projects we
do in addition to developing this product to give you a flavor for our office.
(It also has a link to the job description at the end).

[http://rdist.root.org/2009/10/23/just-another-day-at-the-
off...](http://rdist.root.org/2009/10/23/just-another-day-at-the-office/)

Email me: nate / rootlabs.com

Thanks.

------
intridea
Intridea is looking for someone to run one of our flagship products. More
details here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2064402>

------
DanBlake
NYC - Tinychat is looking for a hardcore server admin. We use nginx, apache,
php, mysql and other linux junk. This would be a senior position, so expertise
is required.

jobs@tinychat.com - pay/equity based on experience.

------
sx
Pattern Insight is hiring in Mountain View CA. We are looking for software
engineers, QA engineers and tech sales:

<http://patterninsight.com/about/careers.php>

We are building search products for semi-structured data.

We are cash flow positive and growing fast. Our customers are some of the
biggest tech companies in the world. That said, we are still early and looking
for people that want to be part of the core team and shape our future.

Contact us at: jobs@patterninsight.com

------
mikeytown2
Datasphere is hiring php, java, .net, and front end hackers. We are an
ignition backed company.

[https://datasphere-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm...](https://datasphere-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.allpositions&company_id=16315&version=1)

We are headquartered in Bellevue, Washington and led by a team of Internet
veterans with backgrounds from Amazon.com, IMDb, Microsoft, RealNetworks,
AltaVista, Trendwest and other leading companies.

------
js2
RockMelt is hiring a variety of positions -
<http://www.rockmelt.com/jobs.html>

Mountain View, CA preferred. jay@rockmelt.com

------
daveambrose
Scoop St. in New York City is hiring sales and social media savvy folks who
are passionate about discovering their city. We believe in the power of group
buying online today and our team has been working in the space over the last
two years, as things were really getting started.

NYC metro preferred but remote positions for social media is possible. See
<http://www.scoopst.com/jobs> or email dave@scoopst.com

------
jehirsch
Syapse is looking to add some key people to our team (Syapse.com/jobs).

Syapse is Salesforce.com for product development, focused on the biomedical
space.

We were started at Stanford, and are based in Palo Alto. Our goal is to
accelerate biomedical product development by organizing biological results,
and enabling scientific project management and collaboration. We utilize
semantic technologies and biomedical ontologies to deliver scientifically
intelligent web applications to biomedical companies of all sizes.

Our customers include a number of prominent biotech, pharma, and diagnostics
companies in the fields of biologics, biomarkers, and molecular diagnostics.
Our team is a multidisciplinary group of successful entrepreneurs, developers,
and scientists. We have started twelve companies worth $15 billion, and
created foundational web technologies such as the first e-commerce, webmail,
and document management applications, and the Netscape Enterprise Server
platform.

Syapse is looking to hire biology-savvy Web Application Developers, Web
Interface Designers, and Python Server Developers. Our main technology stack
is HTML, JS, Apache, Python / Django, and MySQL.

For more information about the positions, and information about how to apply,
here: Syapse.com/jobs.

------
natrius
Austin, TX; on-site.

We're looking for experienced developers to join our team at The Texas
Tribune. We're a non-profit, online news organization that covers state
politics and policy in Texas. State and local governments spend more money
than the federal government in America, yet far less attention is paid to
what's going on outside of D.C. We aim to fix that.

We're currently working on improving and open-sourcing our CMS to allow other
similar organizations to get off the ground much more quickly. We also build
data apps that help our readers visualize, browse, and search through various
data that the government puts out[1]. It's fun, fulfilling, and well-
compensated work.

If you're interested, email me at nbabalola@texastribune.org. Include GitHub
and HN usernames if you have them.

[1] Some examples:

Government Employee Salaries:
[http://www.texastribune.org/library/data/government-
employee...](http://www.texastribune.org/library/data/government-employee-
salaries/)

Prison Inmates: [http://www.texastribune.org/library/data/government-
employee...](http://www.texastribune.org/library/data/government-employee-
salaries/)

Elected Officials: <http://www.texastribune.org/directory/>

------
supernayan
AudaxHealth is hiring Software Engineers: <http://audaxhealth.com/?page_id=16>

Washington, D.C.

Corporate is boring. Startups = fun!

jobs@audaxhealth.com

------
arupchak
Amazon.com Seller Services - Seattle WA - No remote, but willing to relocate
based on experience.

I am looking for a strong Systems Support Engineer for our growing team. We
like to describe our organization as a Startup within Amazon, as our part of
the business is still growing rapidly and our engineers can have a lot of
influence on where the product goes.

Job description below. Contact me at ${hn_username}@gmail.com if you have any
questions.

The Amazon Services team is looking for a great Systems Support Engineer to
keep our systems running. You should be comfortable in a Linux environment, be
able to automate everything you did yesterday, and willing to troubleshoot and
solve new problems on a daily basis. Come join one of the fastest growing
teams within Amazon.

Responsibilities:

-Maintain stability and performance of our systems via tickets during oncall shifts

-Diagnose and troubleshoot new production issues that affect our customers

-Create and maintain standard operating procedure documents for new issues identified

-Automate operational tasks to assist with our scaling needs

Requirements:

-Proficiency in a scripting language (Ruby, Perl, Python, Shell)

-Familiar with SQL databases

-Comfortable navigating a Linux environment

-Basic understanding of web application architectures

Bonus points:

-Written a Rails application

-Deep knowledge of Oracle databases

-Troubleshooting experience

-Ticketing experience

------
randfish
Seattle, WA - SEOmoz is hiring a product manager with mad wireframing/product
design skills - <http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sof/2120238146.html>

We're also hiring engineers -
<http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sof/2091255814.html>

~~~
rudavis
Thanks for the link. I just submitted my resume for the program manager
position. I got wireframe skills like you've never seen!

------
ccoop
I'm looking for a tech co-founder for an education software start-up. Location
will be either Boulder or SF.

Interested in learning more?

Contact me: letsdobigthings [at] gmail

------
Andaith
Between Bath and Bristol, possibly relocating to Bath, England.

Looking for a PHP developer to join a small web design agency.

Email: andrew [AT] moresoda [DOT] co [DOT] uk

------
buro9
Yell Labs in London, UK is still hiring (slowly but surely).

We're currently looking for great developers with Java and/or Python skills.

We mostly make web apps and mobile apps and the backend services for these.

It's all full time, London based, salaried... a regular job but in a buzzing
product development environment. We're all very understanding of side-projects
and actually encourage it.

Contact david.kitchen@yellgroup.com

~~~
reubenyeah
Will you be hiring graduates in the summer?

~~~
buro9
We're hiring graduates already and have 3 graduates in our team.

We don't have a formal graduate trainee program, but are enthusiastic about
hiring people passionate about programming and problem solving first and
foremost.

If you are able to show that you've creatively put some work under your belt
with things you're interested in, this will more than make up for lack of
experience and show us how you approach a product.

The general advice given on here; to try and create a mobile phone app or a
website to demonstrate your interests and skills... this is still the best
thing you can be doing with your time before your study is totally done.

We're largely of the view that work and study doesn't define the individual
and so we're keen to see what you've done to show us the essence of you.

------
cheriot
OPOWER is hiring in DC and SF: opowerjobs.com/engineering

(we're a Java shop)

Feel free to send me questions.

~~~
tocomment
What's the policy on working from home one or two days a week? I only ask
because the commute looks do-able, but unpleasant for 5 days/week.

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburb)

Local only. Will relocate for the right person but no remote. We've hired 2
great people from HN.

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting and personalization tools (i.e.
segmentation, A/B testing, MVT) to internet retailers. We've got existing
high-volume customers. We're small, profitable, and we're growing fast. We're
funded by First Round Capital. <http://jobs.monetate.com/>

* We're looking for backend engineers who want to work on data and web problems at scale in Python.

* We're also hiring front-end developers who want to help build and test experiments and own our client facing UI. You should be experienced in working with production-quality cross-browser HTML/CSS and Javascript with and without frameworks.

We have fun problems at scale, great people to work with, and we get instant
feedback from our clients on everything we put out! We're having a blast.

Feel free to email me any questions - tjanofsky monetate com.

------
locandy
SF Bay Area

Location Labs is a fast growing start-up that's doing lots of interesting
things around location-based services. The whole gamut of work: Ruby, Python,
Obj-C, Java; both server-side and mobile (iPhone, Android)

<http://location-labs.com/jobs.php>

QA, UX design, and product management roles as well

------
marcinw
We have several positions available in New York City AND London. If you have
an interest in breaking stuff, can code in C, Java, C#, Python, or whatever,
come talk to us! Send me an email at <my yc username> @ gdssecurity.com

<http://www.gdssecurity.com/g/ca.php>

------
tudorg
Berlin, Germany. No telecommuting but we can help with relocation. At IPTEGO
we're a bunch of HNers that would like to meet you.

We're a well funded company doing an analytics and troubleshooting product for
next generation networks (NGNs). We use C/C++, python and javascript. Please
email jobs@iptego.com and mention HN somewhere.

~~~
sharms
Just sent my resume your way, looking forward to hearing from you

------
tednaleid
We've got a development opening for a full time position at my startup, Bloom
Health.

<http://gobloomhealth.com/jobs/software-engineer>

Bloom Health is a VC funded startup with about 20 employees (including 5
developers currently).

Our offices are in downtown Minneapolis and are connected to the skyway. 100%
remote working isn't an option currently, but we're flexible enough that
working from home a day or two a week isn't a problem.

We develop on macbook pros with external monitors, and deploy our solution on
Amazon's EC2 platform. Smart and fun people drinking free soda and working
with groovy and grails, continuous integration, test coverage metrics, user
stories, distributed version control, etc. All the things you'd want and
expect in a startup, plus a business model that actually has a shot at paying
off as an added perk.

------
buymorechuck
Palo Alto, CA - Flipboard: Web Developer

We are looking for developers with interest and experience working on web tech
and know how browsers tick.

Flipboard Pages is one example of our HTML5 auto-pagination, auto-layout
framework for making the web beautiful.

<http://flipboard.com/jobs> or drop me a line.

------
apgwoz
Meetup.com, New York, NY--no remote. We're hiring developers, QA folks and
also someone to manage our data repositories (MySQL, MogileFS, HBase).
<http://www.meetup.com/jobs> if you're interested.

------
petewailes
A client of mine is looking to hire a lead developer (LAMP) to start an
internal dev team. The site is <http://www.oakfurnituresolutions.co.uk/>

Message me for details. Bristol (UK) location preferred.

------
drewvolpe
Boston, no remote work

Locately (early-stage startup, funded by Hacker Angels)

<http://www.locately.com/>

Our software analyzes location data from mobile phones to understand where
people go. We then sell this research to large retailers (Target, Costco,
...), "out of home" advertisers (ie, billboards), and city planners and
developers.

We're looking to add two engineers. We use some Java and lot of Python (with
Scipy), though if you don't know these that's fine, we just care about hiring
good hackers.

You get to work here: <http://plixi.com/p/60698580>

Email me directly: drew+hn@locately.com

------
jaaron
Los Angeles funded startup: web developer and visual designers.

Still in stealth, but launching within next 6 months. We have 15 people
worldwide and are well funded. Actual LA office is in Santa Monica and we need
people on site there. Looking for a lead web developer, ideally with
exceptional JavaScript skills (not just playing around with JQuery), and we're
looking for another senior visual designer.

It's a great team and if you're in the area or willing to relocate to LA, it's
a fantasic opportunity to have the startup experience while not sacrificing
competitive pay. Email & twitter in my profile.

------
mcfunley
Etsy.com is hiring in Brooklyn, Berlin, San Francisco, and Hudson, NY. This
should explain everything:

<http://vimeo.com/13214706>

Feel free to email me directly with questions, resumes, etc.

~~~
rudasn
Hey just wanted to say thanks for the cool product you are building. Etsy is
just great. (the video is cool too)

~~~
mcfunley
Very welcome!

------
mustafakidd
We Are Mammoth is hiring a .NET developer:
[http://blog.wearemammoth.com/2010/12/were-hiring-net-
develop...](http://blog.wearemammoth.com/2010/12/were-hiring-net-
developer.html)

We're in Chicago.

------
gommm
I'm hiring Rails programmers in Shanghai.. Also looking for interns.

Email is in my profile

~~~
ricosroughnecks
Hey, I'm a dev in Tokyo, looking to move to Shanghai. I would have preferred
to email you, but the email in your profile is quite difficult to parse. My
email is in my profile ;-).

~~~
hebejebelus
I'm pretty sure that "squiggly sign" refers to @. :)

~~~
gommm
Oh, hadn't realized that it wouldn't be obvious :-)

------
thinkcomp
Think Computer Corporation, Palo Alto, CA

<http://www.facecash.com>

We're looking for iPhone, Android and BlackBerry developers to continue
developing our mobile payment system.

------
brentoids
Localot Research. We are 6 PhDs and 4 engineers, working on some very cool
machine learning / natural language processing / data analytics problems that
need a lot of scaling. Our strongest need is for experienced developers, but
we are growing and will need more statistician/ML/NLP/math people and sys-
admins. We have an espresso maker (and coffee machine).

We have multiple positions available. We want great people who think big,
<http://www.localot.com/jobs.html>.

------
eof
Burlington, VT

Eatingwell.com

We are looking for a smart, entry to mid level programmer. Geeks are treated
well in this media company, this is the last position in a department that
will have grown by 300% in the last 9 months by the time you get there.

Php for our existing site and apps, everything new is python. If you can think
well, I don't care what your resume looks like. Lots of room for growth in
this very profitable company, you report to a programmer, great benefits,
food, dog friendly office, rural office setting.

------
chipmunkninja
Adylitica is hiring software development interns for iOS, web apps, WP7, or
Android development. We do contract and boutique mobile app development.

We're based in Beijing, and will help you take care of everything you need to
come out and work with us. It's a super fun city with tonnes to do and great
food to boot.

Our website's pretty bland, but feel free to get in touch with us:

<http://adylitica.com/work_with_us.html>

------
icco
San Luis Obispo, CA

iFixit.com is hiring Software Developers, Designers and a Marketing Director.

<http://www.ifixit.com/info/jobs>

I'm a software developer there and love it. Mainly a LAMP shop, but really
awesome people and incredibly flexible. Kyle (our CEO) is very approachable,
and we are a bootstrapped 30 person startup. If you're interested in having a
huge impact on the world of repair and gadgets, come check us out.

------
dshah
HubSpot is hiring in Cambridge, MA

We're a software company that delivers marketing software for small
businesses. We reach millions of users every month.

We were voted one the best company to work for in the Boston area this year
(Google was #2).

We use a combination of Java, Python and PHP. We're one of the top 1,000 most
trafficed websites in the U.S. -- so we've got some interesting software
challenges.

I'm the founder/CTO. You can email me directly at dshah {at} hubspot {dot}
com.

------
kiscica
1010data is hiring in NYC. Standard black-and-white descriptions of the
current job openings are at <http://www.1010data.com/company/careers/current-
job-openings> (warning: links on that page are to PDFs) and you can find out
what we do at <http://www.1010data.com/company>, but here's a little extra
color especially for HN:

(1) We are looking for someone (v. 'Infrastructure Engineer') who'd be excited
to take on the challenge of helping to run, and ultimately running, a rapidly
expanding cluster of hundreds of high-performance servers at several
datacenters. The environment is pretty unconventional (99.4% proprietary
software, for example, and we prefer to use an "exotic" language - K - even
for infrastructure purposes); I'd say it's much more comparable to
academic/scientific clusters than to your typical web application company. So
that kind of background wouldn't hurt! At the same time, though, you need to
know Windows, 'cause we don't use Linux yet, and you need to know Linux,
'cause we will sooner or later, and you need to be really au courant on the
standard datacenter stuff (networking, firewalls, security, backup and
replication, racking hardware, receiving -- and making -- urgent phonecalls at
inconvenient times, etc.). As you can imagine, this is a bit of a hard job to
fill... you need to be highly experienced (because we need your experience to
support the serious growth we're in the middle of) and yet have an extremely
flexible mindset (since we do things in such an atypical way). But if you're
the right person to fill it, the rewards will be substantial. Be _the_ guy in
charge of hundreds of some of the hardest-working servers out there: 1010data
is the fastest analytical database on the planet, and our customers are
pounding the cluster 24/7...

(2) We are also looking for a 'Web Application Developer'. But again, the dry
job posting belies the fact we need something a bit unconventional. What we
really mean by this is a _hacker_ who just happens to _really love hacking in
JavaScript_. This is, I sense, a rare combination. But it _does_ exist (we
have verified examples at 1010data). We are developing cutting-edge browser-
based interfaces to aforementioned fastest analytical database on the planet
and since JS is the Language of the Browser... well, that's probably why you,
JavaScript Hacker, chose JS. Right? Oh, you say it's because it's kind of an
awesome language in its own right? OK, well, whatever the reason: if you hack
JS and want to develop cutting-edge browser-based interfaces for manipulating
and visualizing large datasets... please, please apply for this job. You're
going to love it at 1010data.

(3) We are looking for a 'Systems Developer'. We're not 100% sure how to
define this, to be honest, but to paraphrase Justice Stewart, we'll know you
when we see you. You need to know a lot about Windows internals, but ideally
also Unix/Linux, since one of the major projects you'll be involved in will be
a gradual environment shift. You'll be diagnosing performance issues. You'll
be trying to wring more speed from our already very efficient cluster. You'll
be writing code (bonus! in an exotic language!) to move data around, to do
logging and performance reporting, and who knows what else. You're going to be
the guy we all go to when it comes to the low-level arcana, so you're very
familiar with the Way Things Work. You know who you are. Let us know too.

If you think any of the above is you... then write to jobs@1010data.com and
mention that you saw Adam's post at HN.

1010data, by the way, is a fantastic place to work. We've got a whole floor in
a grand old midtown building populated with a small but growing bunch of very
dedicated, very smart, very happy people. We're growing fast, so there's a lot
of energy, and you'll be working hard, but what you do will _matter_. No one
is doing superfluous work at 1010. Your stuff will be _used_. You get all the
startup excitement, but without the startup risk - 1010's a well-established
company; we've been around since before the turn of the century. Which, these
days, is almost as long as it sounds!

~~~
euroclydon
Let's say I have two kids, can you show me on a google map, a neighborhood I'd
be able to afford on a 1010data salary?

~~~
kiscica
A number of employees have one or more kids. Off the top of my head, they live
in New Jersey (commute on NJ Transit), Long Island (LIRR), upstate (Metro
North), i.e. the traditional NY suburbs, as well as in Manhattan and Brooklyn;
that is, pretty much the whole spectrum is represented. In general it's safe
to say that living in Manhattan is always going to involve compromises.
Manhattan apartments are small and expensive. There's a strong tendency for
families to move out to the suburbs, where there's greenery, space, and good
schools. This is helped by the relatively good commuting infrastructure; it
takes some of the NJ guys less time to get to the office than it takes me to
get in on the subway from our house in Brooklyn.

I'm a New Yorker, but I'm not a real estate maven, and it'd be hard for me to
suggest specific neighborhoods without knowing the specifics of your
situation. Renting or buying? One- or two-income household? What do you do,
what does your spouse do? And so on. But there are lots of options, and most
of them are represented by at least one person at the company, so if you come
and interview you can ask around :-)

------
AnneM0101
EnergySavvy.com is looking for front and back end developers. EnergySavvy's
goal is to make home energy efficiency easier for homeowners, so if you're
interested in cleantech, this might be a good fit. Check out
<http://www.energysavvy.com/jobs/>

------
rdschouw
NYC

Shapeways (create / sell personal designed products / 3D printing) is looking
for her Manhattan office talented BACKEND and FRONTEND DEVELOPERS. We use LAMP
stack with some Java stuff. Please see our job page at
<http://www.shapeways.com/jobs>

Salary / equity based on experience

------
gnubardt
Brightcove (an online video platform) is currently hiring in Cambridge,
Seattle and London.

<http://brightcove.com/careers>

I work in Engineering and it's a blast! We're mostly using java and flex with
python at times, but the scale we operate at means it's always interesting.

------
svec
Ember is hiring in Boston, MA!

We're looking for embedded/firmware, QA, and ops right now. It's a great place
to work. I've only been here a short while, but I love it so far!

Email me at: emberJan2011 [and then the at sign] saidsvec.com

<http://www.ember.com/company_careers.html>

------
abailer
Arlington, VA looking for a Sr Software Engineer and a Software Engineer for
online, content-driven health site. Check out the postings at
<http://www.healthcentral.com/about/careers/>!

------
pquerna
Rackspace (now with more Cloudkick'ers) is hiring.

Lots of open positions in San Francisco, most are for parts of the Cloudkick
team: <http://jobs.rackspace.com/search?q=%22san+francisco%22>

------
jdenglish
Energid Technologies is hiring robotics and machine vision engineers with C++
expertise for our new lab in Burlington, MA, and remote work.
<http://www.energid.com/contact.htm>

------
tomh
Waltham, MA (no remote)

Akaza Research LLC is looking for a Software Quality Assurance Lead. Contact
me for more details.

<https://www.openclinica.org/page.php?pid=607>

------
MPSimmons
We are.

We need java developers with math backgrounds, as well as operations folks.

<http://www.investoranalytics.com/risk-transparency/careers>

------
plnewman
Foster City, Ca Rearden Commerce is hiring a devops engineer to focus on
building our deployment platform, primarily in Python. For details, please
contact me, my email address is in my profile.

------
aresant
In San Diego hiring full time LAMP developer for conversion voodoo, hiring
Ruby contractor (20hrs a week long term). Both require in office, no remote
sorry - email me via profile for details.

------
anonymoushn
imo.im is hiring software engineers, operations engineers, visual designers,
marketers, and software engineering interns.

<https://imo.im/jobs.html>

------
dawson
Cambridge, UK. Healthcare startup looking for two Ruby on Rails developers
(salary plus options), see <http://about.nhs.info/>

------
thenayr
Las Vegas based startup <http://www.sescout.com> is hiring web developers
(PHP,HTML,CSS,etc).

Must be local. Email - hiringATsescout.com

------
ksowocki
(NYC-based)

Ignighter is hiring PHP developers. Both junior and senior levels.

<http://www.ignighter.com/jobs> , jobs at ignighter.com

------
arasakik
A Thinking Ape is currently looking for extremely talented software developers
to join our core team in Vancouver, BC, Canada: www.athinkingape.com/jobs

------
martian
Thumbtack is hiring engineers in San Francisco.
<http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

------
cal5k
Toronto

WEB/MOBILE DEVELOPER (we have no titles, actually, but this is the best
description we could figure)

About us: Small company, about 15 folks, with offices in Chicago, Toronto, and
Hyderabad (India). We specialize in disruptive technologies and business
models, and we bring that knowledge to companies and organizations that are
established and need to adapt or perish. We grew 300% last year, expecting the
same this year, and this is a really exciting time to be with the company. You
can feel electricity in the air around our offices.

We work with a variety of systems - we build pretty advanced platforms on
Drupal (we're one of the only Enterprise Drupal partners in Canada), we build
things from scratch with PHP/CodeIgnter, we build apps with Objective-C, etc.
If you want to learn how to build wicked stuff and want to start a company
somewhere down the line, this is a great place to work. Hell, you're even
encouraged to work on a potential startup in your 15% time.

About you: Background in computer/software engineering or computer science is
preferred, but we're open if you can demonstrate you know your stuff and have
a nonconventional degree. We're looking for 1-2yrs experience (if you're fresh
out of school get in touch anyway). Double points if you have startup
experience.

We mostly work in PHP, but diverse language experience is a plus. It's more
important that you're smart and driven than that you're a PHP expert. If
you've played around with iOS development, HTML5, Python, Android dev,
Facebook app dev, etc., those are all positives.

About the position: You'll be tasked with building important systems for
interesting clients, with plenty of technical challenges and opportunities to
learn as you go. You'll work in a Scrum team, primarily in PHP to start -
you'll also likely learn how to build complex systems in Drupal.

If you're a startup guy/gal, you'll learn a lot just by being in our
environment. You'll collide with amazingly smart developers, designers,
analysts, and business folk - all of whom are constantly formulating new
business models and thinking radical thoughts about the future. Bonus points
if you like to endlessly philosophize.

Perks: Benefits (drug, dental, massage, etc.), 15% time (take a half day a
week to build awesome stuff), relocation (if you're not located in the GTA),
technical books (if you want 'em, you can have 'em), conferences, training.

Pay: We have a saying that goes like this: "Hire 5 people who can do the work
of 10 and get the pay of 8". We want smart, driven developers, and we pay what
it takes to get them.

How to apply: Email dustin (at) myplanetdigital (dot) com

------
JaredM
Nashville TN - No Remote

Big global company, smaller shop here in town. C/C++ software engineers.

Great place to work :)

Shoot me an email if intersted jantix5ATgmailDOTcom

------
bconway
Sendza - central MA

Software engineers (any of the following: HTML/CSS/JS, PHP, Java, Python,
iPhone Dev)

bconway - at - sendza dot com

